# Pet dogs vs. Show dogs...



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is funny!


----------



## Bryana (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol. So true and super cute... mind if I cross post?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Bryana said:


> Lol. So true and super cute... mind if I cross post?


I agree with the "true" part.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Haha that's funny.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOL that's so true!  I use all those show dog words on my pets too (except spar and bark since mine don't do that whatever you want to call it).


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I LOVE it! & so true!


----------

